# Help



## SP!D3R (Jun 12, 2007)

Can anyone help me in identifying a piece of music from this Simpson's episode




 (the music during the Soviet parade)


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

LOL! I remember that part, so funny.

I have no clue what the song is though. Not the Soviet anthem nor anything I know from the Russian Red Army Choir


----------

